# So Cal cruze



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Facebook page socal cruzers 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BigEngland2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah check out our socal cruzers facebook page and meet up with all of us on the next meeting. Hopefully within 2 weeks or so.


----------



## StephensCruze (Apr 13, 2012)

The socal cruzers page was a no go. No one was posting anything on there. And the so cal car meets page is a waste. I tried going to like 3 meets where not one single car showed up, and it was posted all over facebook and their website. I used this forum for a few meets in AZ and always had success. I will stick to this forum from now on when it comes to making meets. It's the only thing that seems to work.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

StephensCruze said:


> The socal cruzers page was a no go. No one was posting anything on there. And the so cal car meets page is a waste. I tried going to like 3 meets where not one single car showed up, and it was posted all over facebook and their website. I used this forum for a few meets in AZ and always had success. I will stick to this forum from now on when it comes to making meets. It's the only thing that seems to work.


Socal had a meet already were planning another one lol i go to meets with my cruze all the time what part ofsocal im planning on going to cars and coffe in a few weeks

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Im in Long Beach - Office in Santa Ana -


----------

